# poking pain right at your belly button



## stomachman (Aug 16, 2003)

Today i woke up and went to the bathroom, i felt as if i didnt get rid of everything.Like your stomach is still full kinda feeling.I now feel a poking kind of pain right at my belly button, it feels like pressure, like something poking me from inside.I actually went to the emergency at my local hospital,i told them i was experiencing this pressure kind of poking pain at my navel.So they doctor came and saw me, and gave me a rectal exam, that went fine, no blood or anything.So then i went for a plate xray of the stomach area, bowels etc.Results came back fine, nothing there, bladder was clean.So the doctor said you might be suffering from symptoms of irritable bowel.I have been going through a really stressful time lately in my personal life, bad back and other issues beyond my control.The doctor thought this stressful period has brought on this issue i am having.Also got my urine tested, that was allright, so in the end i got a injection of morphine and some tablets to hhelp me sleep.Does this sound like an irritable bowel episode? Im really worrying like crazy lately


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2003)

Have you been tested for a hernia yet? Hernias almost always cause a bulge in the abdomen.


----------



## stomachman (Aug 16, 2003)

Yeah i went to my doctor and he got me to cough etc, and i felt to real pain.What do you think?


----------



## stomachman (Aug 16, 2003)

Could a pressure/poking kind of pain in your belly button be IBS? This is the first time i have had this symptom today, previously in the week i have been constipated.Will this pain ever go away?One other thing of note, is i have been taking slimfast shakes every morning for a few months now.Maybe that is related


----------

